# Problem mit zweitem Bildschirm



## Lucas1106 (27. Oktober 2016)

Moin liebe PCGH-Foren Gemeinde,

vorab, ich habe absolut keine Ahnung ob es nicht eine bessere Ecke für diesen Thread gibt aber da es mit Games zutun hat dachte ich das es gut hier her passen könnte... 
Also zu meinem Problem: Ich habe schon unter Win7 gerne Fifa 16 oder Empire Total War gezockt und auf meinem zweiten Bildschirm(Ist ein Fernseher) Netflix oder YouTube geschaut..
Seitdem umstieg auf Win10 und einem zurücksetzen dieses PC's geht das nicht mehr.. Wenn ich jetzt Fifa 17 oder E:TW spiele und auf dem Fernseher Netflix/YouTube laufen lasse kommt nach einer kurzen Zeit ein Standbild im Video
und die Audio läuft weiter.. Beim Spiel passiert soweit nichts.. Jetzt habe ich mal beim Netflix Live Support einen Typen gefragt der meinte das bei Netflix sowieso der Browser im Vordergrund sein muss, Netflix aber auch seit kurzem HTML5 
als Player nutzt und nicht mehr Silverlight und das YouTube auch auf HTML5 umgestiegen ist, hat es wirklich mit dem Player zutun? Wenn ja, kennt jemand vielleicht einen Trick wie man das ganze umgehen kann? Wenn nein, hat jemand eine Ahnung woran es sonst noch liegen könnte?
Falls ihr irgendwas zu meinem System wissen wollt oder so fragt einfach drauf los 

Vielen Dank schonmal!
LG Lucas


----------



## claster17 (27. Oktober 2016)

Wenn du die Spiele im rahmenlosen Fenstermodus laufen lässt, sollte es gehen.


----------



## Lucas1106 (27. Oktober 2016)

Das habe ich schon ausprobiert funktionierte leider auch nicht..


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2016)

Einen anderen Browser haste auch mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Lucas1106 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ja mit Microsoft Edge bleibt das Video nicht stehen.. Also scheint das Problem wohl nur bei Firefox bzw bestimmten Browsern zu bestehen? Naja keine Ahnung aufjedenfall hab ich eine Lösung und bin dankbar für die angebotene Hilfe


----------

